# Cutest Storyteller Ever.



## Laura (Sep 17, 2009)

This little French girl starts off with Pooh and Tigger and ends up...elsewhere. Way elsewhere. And it is so adorable.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSjRRswSEgE&feature=related]YouTube - Capucine: Cute French Girl's Fairytale[/ame]


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, between the lion and the hippopotamus I was not sure who to root for. Both were a little unsavoury, I thought.


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Well, between the lion and the hippopotamus I was not sure who to root for. Both were a little unsavoury, I thought.



After the hippo was said to "prefer to kill himself" I was for the lion.  Part of the humor may in fact come from the translation; other parts of the host's site reveal a not quite perfect sense of English idioms. So maybe that confusing phrase was not altogether due to the storyteller's ineresting perspective on reality.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2009)

But I thought the lion was a little beastly to the hippo.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2009)

It's all so much more dramatic in French, too, isn't it?


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It's all so much more dramatic in French, too, isn't it?



Très! And it's all so much cuter. I love how she says "...and he eats the bebés!" especially. 

Ruben, I lost track of what the lion finally did. He dragged the hippo to heaven unwillingly, and then what?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, he was a little unkind over the hippo's disappointment, and I'm not sure that we should entirely exculpate him for the transfer of magic powers to the hippo, though this last was allergic to them.


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Well, he was a little unkind over the hippo's disappointment, and I'm not sure that we should entirely exculpate him for the transfer of magic powers to the hippo, though this last was allergic to them.



Ah, I just watched it again. He killed him, how could I have missed that! And yes, "it's too late" to decide not to go to heaven. That is rather cruel.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Sep 17, 2009)

That was *so* cute!


----------



## Piano Hero (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww.....She's got such big, beautiful eyes, and hearing her tell a cute little story in French...so cute!!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 18, 2009)

I know, those eyes were just gorgeous.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought the sermon was pretty good but I feel she used a few too many illustrations. 

I thought the part about the hippo wanting to go to heaven, but the lion said it was too late was very captivating, redolent of our Lords proverb of Lazurus and the rich man, though I fear the arminians will accuse the little girl of having hyper-calvinistic leanings for it. 

Her delivery was good, she made eye contact, she engaged the listener and her imagery was quite vivid. She needs to work more of the Gospel into the message and then she'll be perfect. She's no John Piper but I'll take her over Osteen any day.

I wonder where her eschatological convictions lie. She sounded like she might take apocalyptic symbolism too literally.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 18, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> I thought the sermon was pretty good but I feel she used a few too many illustrations.
> 
> I thought the part about the hippo wanting to go to heaven, but the lion said it was too late was very captivating, redolent of our Lords proverb of Lazurus and the rich man, though I fear the arminians will accuse the little girl of having hyper-calvinistic leanings for it.
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, Bob, for that edifying critique. Neither would I like to have long-term exposure to such a confused eschatology, but the delivery of the really important and factual points was quite stirring.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 18, 2009)

What a cute! And those big black eye!


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 18, 2009)

I loved the way she said "crocodile".


----------

